# Nintendo 3DS Conference summary



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 21, 2011)

The 3DS conference has ended a couple of hours ago with a whole lot of new info. A messaging system, the ability to record 3D video and new StreetPass puzzles were some of the things that were announced. Read below for more info.


*3DS-specific details*
Record 3D video for up to 10 minutes, do interval recording and allows for stop-motion animation. It's an addition to the 3DS Camera app. (Source)
Find Mii/StreetPass Quest 2 announced. (Source)
New StreetPass puzzles announced. (Source)
Firmware adds ability to transfer 3DS software to other 3DS units
Basic eShop improvement.
Message people on your Friends list with Nintendo Letter Box app, available on eShop in December (Source)
Limited edition Mario 3DS consoles coming to Japan (Source)
*Games*
New Samurai game announced
Thruspace getting an eShop version
Itsuno ma ni Koukan Nikki is a tool for exchanging photos and other things with other players, due out this Dec. for free
Lost Heroes, an RPG featuring Gundam, Ultraman, Kamen Rider and more
3D Classics: Kid Icarus available for free to Japanese gamers who participate in the "Chotto Mario na 3DS Present" campaign - will eventually be offered as a paid download (Source)
Super Mario Land 3D supports StreetPass (Source)
Hulu Plus coming to the 3DS (Source)
*Mario Kart 7 (Source)*
Installs a Mario Kart Channel
Allows you to get ghosts from other 3DS players via StreetPass
Select a person's data from the Mario Kart Channel and race them online
Allows for 8 player online, 60 FPS
Daily downloads for ghost data via SpotPass as well
Community features added, allowing you to create your own community
Features 32 tracks






 Discuss


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 21, 2011)

Soul, why is the sum up in *black?* I can't see a thing in the dark page. D:


----------



## Valwin (Oct 21, 2011)

> Allows for 8 player online, 60 FPS


ALL MY MONEY


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow! Bummer! Japan wins again! 

_Nintendo also announced Hulu Plus. Wii and Nintendo 3DS users will be able to instantly stream thousands of TV episodes - including the entire current season of popular shows like Modern Family, Glee, Dancing with the Stars, The Biggest Loser, House and Grey's Anatomy - from premium content partners like ABC, Comedy Central, FOX, NBC, MTV and many more. Hulu Plus also offers access to classic TV favorites like Lost, Battlestar Galactica, The Hills and hundreds of popular and award-winning movies. Hulu Plus is available through a separate subscription fee of $7.99 per month with limited advertising. _


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Oct 21, 2011)

We finally have a messaging system? I've waited for this for a long time.
Excited for pretty much all the games other than Samurai Warriors.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 21, 2011)

EZ-Megaman said:


> We finally have a messaging system? I've waited for this for a long time.


It can even send photos and sounds, to friends via the web or even to strangers via StreetPass. 

What I am reallllyyy hyped, is the 8 player online on juicy 60 FPS 3D and an international steak with community channel sauce.


----------



## ferofax (Oct 21, 2011)

8 player online 60FPS... my mouth is frothing with desire... desiiiiiirrrrrrrrreeeeee.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 21, 2011)

I wonder if the E-shop improvement will include the GBA games.


----------



## Necron (Oct 21, 2011)

The only bad thing is that we cannot have that limited edition because of the stupid region lock.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Oct 21, 2011)

Necron said:


> The only bad thing is that we cannot have that limited edition because of the stupid region lock.



Right!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 21, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> Soul, why is the sum up in *black?* I can't see a thing in the dark page. D:


Fixed it. Stupid live editor screwed up.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 21, 2011)

Kid Icarus is only free in Japan? Dangit, I'm never going to get any 3D games.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 21, 2011)

Dont forget this video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=W7w1HeP4clU#!

Also: Hulu Plus is coming to Wii AND 3DS! I'm just glad that the Wii gets another new feature!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 21, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Kid Icarus is only free in Japan? Dangit, I'm never going to get any 3D games.



I think the big question is why anyone would want to play Kid Icarus.

I've played a few NES games and Kid Icarus was just plain bad. Either it was bad back then or it aged terribly. I couldn't find any enjoyment out of it. At least Uprising is nothing like its predecessors.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, does the transfer thing mean I can give my friend my copy of LAX that I bought from the eShop?
I won't need it.
*acekard*


----------



## Thrust (Oct 21, 2011)

I have to disagree, I quite enjoyed kid Icarus.  When are the american nintendo fans getting some exclusive consoles and games, sup with that


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally a reason to use my 3DS other then a stepcounter.


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 21, 2011)

here a link to 
Hulu Plus coming to 3DS and Wii 'soon'


----------



## heartgold (Oct 21, 2011)

About create your own community on MK, you just send out the 14 digit code out to your friends and they can join. Seems pretty convenient for a quick tournament over the weekend. =P


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2011)

Was going to get Mario 3d land, but I think I'll get Kart instead.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Was going to get Mario 3d land, but I think I'll get Kart instead.


get both


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Was going to get Mario 3d land, but I think I'll get Kart instead.
> ...


Money is tight, banking on Christmas.


----------



## SolidMario7 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like NOA has their own video now with Reggie. Favorite quote:


> Whats wrong with you?


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2011)

SolidMario7 said:


> Looks like NOA has their own video now with Reggie. Favorite quote:
> 
> 
> > Whats wrong with you?


I guess we have another meme.

"Is your body ready? No? What's wrong with you?!"

Tbh, it will be like "I finally got my 3DS" feeling (didn't know a better way to explain it) when November comes around.


----------



## Costello (Oct 22, 2011)

mario kart sounds good...
do I picture a mario kart tournament sometime in the future?


----------



## smile72 (Oct 22, 2011)

The Mario themed 3DSes look awesome, but they're probably not leaving Japan.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 22, 2011)

smile72 said:


> The Mario themed 3DSes look awesome, but they're probably not leaving Japan.


Not leaving Japan??? . Nintendo, *What's wrong with you?*


----------



## MushGuy (Oct 22, 2011)

3D Kid Icarus? I hope it has FDS Music this time. Now give us 3D Legend of Zelda (FDS music, too) and 3D Super Mario Bros.!


----------



## smile72 (Oct 22, 2011)

gamefan5 I assume they don't care.


----------



## Y05h1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Monster Hunter would really round off this holiday season as one of the best ever, but thanks to both Capcom and region locking, looks like it ain't happening...


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Costello said:


> mario kart sounds good...
> do I picture a mario kart tournament sometime in the future?


How does every weekend sound?


----------



## smile72 (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't think we'll see Monster Hunter on any U.S. 3DS (though I hope I'm wrong).


----------



## Demonstryde (Oct 22, 2011)

smile72 said:


> I don't think we'll see Monster Hunter on any U.S. 3DS (though I hope I'm wrong).


so the US isnt getting mh????? since when? or is it just comming at a later date?


----------



## smile72 (Oct 22, 2011)

No, I just don't think we'll se either Monster Hunter on the 3DS. And if we do it will be the remake of 3. It's been confirmed for Japan but nothing has been said for the U.S.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 22, 2011)

Really. Did it every say that Kid Icarus will only be free in JP?


----------



## lizard81288 (Oct 22, 2011)

Eh-, so nothing I want. I would like to watch YouTube videos. Why record them in 3D & then upload them to the internet, if nobody can view them?


----------



## patz (Oct 22, 2011)

I wonder why Nintendo didn't make 3ds compatible with Youtube. It would be great if we could just upload our vdo directly to Youtube from 3DS, and watch Youtube too.


----------



## ferofax (Oct 22, 2011)

patz said:


> I wonder why Nintendo didn't make 3ds compatible with Youtube. It would be great if we could just upload our vdo directly to Youtube from 3DS, and watch Youtube too.


I sincerely doubt Nintendo ever partnering with Adobe to include Flash in its browser, or even make a Youtube app for the 3DS. I don't see Nintendo going out of its way to do this, I just don't. I could be wrong though, and if it ever happens, it'll be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## boombox (Oct 22, 2011)

The updates sound pretty good, I really enjoy Streetpass quests, as I usually take my 3DS out when I go shopping/to work.
I cannot wait for Super Mario Land 3D or Mario Kart, they look epic. This November is going to be the best ever!

There's also a really cute awesome game that's coming out to the US (and hopefully the UK) soon called Pushmo
http://www.thebitblo...-osu-3ds-eshop/
It'll be my first 3DS store purchase if does come over.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2011)

Hulu Plus... yayy..

Flag look.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 22, 2011)

God I'm hoping Sony will finally release a good clone of Mario Kart, that's honestly the only thing that I really really want for the 3DS atm. Mario Kart is so enjoyable and it's right up there with CoD and TES IMHO. I want it on the PSV too, a good clone and I'm happy! ModNation Racers was a good start but it never came close to the look and feel of Mario Kart.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, some of this stuff sounds pretty good. Not really enough to change my opinion of the system, but it must be a nice bonus for people who already own it.

Except for the 3D video stuff; I'm still not sold on that.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 22, 2011)

Satangel said:


> God I'm hoping Sony will finally release a good clone of Mario Kart, that's honestly the only thing that I really really want for the 3DS atm. *Mario Kart is so enjoyable and it's right up there with CoD and TES IMHO*. I want it on the PSV too, a good clone and I'm happy! ModNation Racers was a good start but it never came close to the look and feel of Mario Kart.


And that's one of the main reasons why I'm sticking with Nintendo still, even after how much they disappointed me (especially after the announcement of the Vita price)

Of course, apart from Ninty, I have a PS2 and PS3 which is being played by my bro who fell in love with it.


----------



## DxEggman (Oct 22, 2011)

Holy damn this is awesome!



Spoiler


----------



## Janthran (Oct 22, 2011)

DxEggman said:


> Holy damn this is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


"Holy damn" is an oxymoron.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 23, 2011)

Janthran said:


> DxEggman said:
> 
> 
> > Holy damn this is awesome!
> ...


:I This image is overused.

ANYHOW, I so happeh  In factz ima so happeh I 4got hao 2 sepell J0yJ0yJ0y


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 23, 2011)

I want the Mii Quest II, from the video it seemed like you could actually use your own Mii as the char, or so I hope.. It really sucked having random cats doing all the battles in my game and only getting weak lvl 1 guys from streetpass (those guys got my char which was maxed out, not fair) .-.

I don't get something tho, what's with the 3DS software transfer thingy? What can you transfer? o.O


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 23, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> I don't get something tho, what's with the 3DS software transfer thingy? What can you transfer? o.O


Hoho, I asked Ninty quite sometime back:

If you intend to get a new 3DS/gotten a new 3DS, you can transfer your present downloaded titles to the new console.

A few exceptions:
1. It won't work if you transfer it to a system of different region
2. It is still unconfirmed if the ambassador eligibility is transferrable


----------



## DxEggman (Oct 23, 2011)

Zantigo said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > DxEggman said:
> ...



offtopic:


Spoiler



Overused? i made the version with hsien-ko myself!
And holy damn is an oxymoron, that's the joke.


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 26, 2011)

Cant wait for the recording video feature and finally the messaging feature thank god!! My 3DS is actually gonna get played next month


----------

